# Bikini Line Help



## xxcriscann7xx (Jan 17, 2009)

help what works best to prevent ingrowns and razor burn? I wax when I can but it's not always an option. I have EXTREMELY sensitive skin there so please give me your tricks!


----------



## fadedillusions (Jan 17, 2009)

recently i started taking st ives apricot scrub and after shaving i exfoliate the area. i didnt have any!


----------



## onlyoneeye (Jan 17, 2009)

A stripper once told me that strippers apply underarm deodorant after they shave that area because prevents the burn, the ingrown hairs and the razor bumps. To prevent the bumps I apply it a for a few nights after I've shaved. Don't know if it will work for you but it works great for me and the strippers.

BTW, I'm not a stripper.


----------



## MissMochaXOXO (Jan 18, 2009)

bikini zone products, witch hazel pads or toner

thats what i use and they work perfect 4 me


----------



## caffn8me (Jan 18, 2009)

I find that Tend Skin lotion works really well to deal with ingrowns.


----------



## xxcriscann7xx (Jan 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *onlyoneeye* 

 
_....BTW, I'm not a stripper._

 

hahahaaha that was funny

 but thanks for the ideas!


----------



## AliVix1 (Jan 23, 2009)

i second the deodorant!! make sure its a girls deo tho obv! haha i even got my bf hooked on putting it on his neck when he get razor burns!


----------



## RoseyPosey (Jan 23, 2009)

i have done the deodorant thing, but exfoliating makes a HUGE difference, or try the witch hazel which works really well also.


----------



## neonbright (Jan 25, 2009)

As a Woman of Color, Tend Skin is the way...


----------



## ohnna-lee (Jan 25, 2009)

Bliss ingrown hair illiminating pads.

I used to use Tend skin and always had a bad reaction, so I stopped using it and just gave up. Then finally I went into Pure Beauty and asked what other products there were. I am pleased with them.


----------



## Paramnesia (Jan 28, 2009)

I get really bad ingrown hairs and razor burn when i shave, i like the deo idea but is it really safe to put down there, i get infections pretty easily. I'm really looking for an exfoliator too.

I'm totally regretting shaving the other day, I have to somehow deal with it and 4 days of temps of 40c+ (approx 105f) without an air con


----------



## ruthless (Feb 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxcriscann7xx* 

 
_help what works best to prevent ingrowns and razor burn? I wax when I can but it's not always an option. I have EXTREMELY sensitive skin there so please give me your tricks!_

 
Exfoliate the heck out of the area, there is a product made for african american men called bumpstopper (neck area) that works well. Actually, it's pretty amazing-I have dark, coarse angry hair that just never co operates and it clears it up pretty well

Personally, waxing for me doesn't make them any better mainly because the hair is finer and has a hard time breaking thru the skin. So shaving I get razor bumps, waxing I get ingrown hairs. ARGH!!

I did laser hair removal on my underarms and brazillian, a treatment of each-haven't had much problem with underarms since just ONE treatment but bikini line not so much.


----------



## Avozilla (Feb 16, 2009)

You could also try going comando for a couple days. Taking away the friction from your undies helps with the bumps.


----------



## Sabrunka (Feb 16, 2009)

Ehh just make sure you use a clean new sharp razor.. It's kinda of hard to prevent ingrowns though, I always get them, and I always wax lol.  Just exfoliate and it should help.


----------



## user79 (Feb 16, 2009)

I used to get razor burn and really bad itchiness and redness once the hairs started growing back when I shaved the bikini area, so I stopped shaving all together. I use electric clippers now and just trim to the shortest setting, overall this is a much healthier solution for me.


----------



## ruthless (Feb 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I used to get razor burn and really bad itchiness and redness once the hairs started growing back when I shaved the bikini area, so I stopped shaving all together. I use electric clippers now and just trim to the shortest setting, overall this is a much healthier solution for me._

 

My friend does this also, and it works great for her.


----------



## Paramnesia (May 19, 2009)

Any rec's for a good electric razor?
I got one for the bikini area when I bought my electric razor for my legs but it butchers me, I always end up with cut. I have horrible scars now along my bikini line from ingrown hairs, they look so disgusting.


----------



## mtrimier (May 19, 2009)

Oddly enough, I get ingrown hairs from wax and not razors, but I third the deodorant idea (just on the sides, and really lightly), and exfoliating. I also just pluck the hairs with tweezers that I missed or if they are ingrown, gently warm the area with a damp wash cloth to soften the skin, pluck the hair and then swipe a little witch hazel on the area and let it dry.


----------



## broken_soul (May 20, 2009)

I have issues with this too. Lately I switched to the Gillette Fusion razor and it seems to be working for me. But I can only use each razor blade no more than 2 times or it gets dull and that's when the bumps and ingrowns happen. Anyway I also think using a trimmer helps and also not shaving too much like every day is not good for my skin and irritates it like crazy. 

I've also been using a lotion that contains glycolic acid and that seems to be helping since it's an exfoliating lotion.


----------



## LRWade (May 23, 2009)

Exfoliate regularly the area of hair removal. Doesn't matter what method of removal you use. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Waxing-braver than I!!!


----------



## Paramnesia (May 23, 2009)

I still get razor burn and ingrown hairs even when I exfoliate and I've been using witch hazel too. I use the Gillette Fusion razor too but after shaving down there the blade is pretty dull, which is pretty crap in my opinion. The refill razors are like $22 here for 4 refills. That's why I'm looking to invests in a good electric razor/trimmer.


----------

